# Tree Of Life



## Bryan (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm reading through Vos's Biblical Theology right now, and I'm wondering about his view that Adam and Eve never ate from the Tree of Life before the fall. To me the scriptures are not really clear on the issue; they were able to, but if they did I can't really tell. Calvin, from my brief searching seems to be opposed to Vos's view here when he says; "The promise, which gave him hope of eternal life as long as he should eat of the tree of life, and, on the other hand, the fearful denunciation of death the moment he should taste of the tree of the knowledge of good and evil, were meant to prove and exercise his faith." BK 2 Ch1 P4.

Anyone have any insights they can share?

Bryan
SDG


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, just for reference, the central passage surrounding the issue is certainly Genesis 3:22-23 (ESV): "Then the Lord God said, 'Behold, the man has become like one of us in knowing good and evil. Now, lest he reach out his hand and take also of the tree of life and eat, and live forever""' therefore the Lord God sent him out from the garden of Eden to work the ground from which he was taken."


----------



## VanVos (Sep 16, 2004)

Also note Rev 22:2, Rev 2:7 The right to part take of the tree of life is always eschatological. Therefore I agree with Vos that this was something that Adam could only part take of once the eschaton had come. 

VanVos


----------

